# Beef stick / jerky shooter questions



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

When making beef sticks with a Jerky Shooter, should the sticks be cooked in the oven wrapped in foil? They will be on drying racks with foil below to catch any drippings? I will be making the sticks with the Jerky Shooter
The recipe I am using says to cook at 300 for 1 hour.

Thanks


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've never wrapped them. Remember you want to dehydrate the meat.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

I never got my shooter to work properly. Maybe it is a grind problem?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I've only done it a few times

That "added" ice water is the key when it comes to making the paste. Anything thicker and it won't feed. Too thin and... well you get the point :lol:

It turned out ok. My wife liked it, I prefer real meat


----------



## river_walleye (Mar 13, 2000)

Shoeman,

I put it on racks with foil lining the oven. Everything turned out fine. Thank you for the help.


----------

